# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  L56 (Chubby Pleco)

## tobalman

Hi I recently bought 3 of these guys, for two days, I'm been trying to get them to eat. But it seem like they are eating by filter the water as they sucking a water flow throught their gills. 
Anyone who has experience with these plecos, please advice.
thanks
This is the one I got (very similar)
Thank you
Parancistrus Aurantiacus, rubber pleco, Chubby L56.

----------


## eeeeemo

this is the nicest L056 photo i've ever seen.  :Wink: 

i have only kept one before and it had similar problems of not feeding for the first week. it was really shy at first! it only fed when i was out of the room. feeding it after lights out is a great way to encourage it to eat initially. have you tried that?

----------


## tobalman

Hi 

They are in the big tank at work, I'm thinking of moving them to a smaller 20gal tank at home. 

What is the water temperature that you keep it at ?

Thanks

Picture just for reference, it's not my.




> this is the nicest L056 photo i've ever seen. 
> 
> i have only kept one before and it had similar problems of not feeding for the first week. it was really shy at first! it only fed when i was out of the room. feeding it after lights out is a great way to encourage it to eat initially. have you tried that?

----------


## eeeeemo

i kept them at 28deg.
do not know the ideal temperature... but if youre trying to get them to feed and when first introduced always better to raise the temp by 1or2degrees from the recommended to get their metabolism going.. so they get hungry and less prone to diseases as well while trying to acclimatised to the new environment.

----------


## eeeeemo

just to clarify, L056 is NOT Parancistrus Aurantiacus..
Parancistrus Aurantiacus is a Xanto that morphs from black to gold/orange colour.
L056 is Pseudancistrus sp.

it doesn't grow as big as a Xanto and doesn't change colour! =)

----------


## tobalman

Not my pictures but my plecos look like this

----------


## celticfish

Do add the link of the website and give credit to the owner of the photo.

----------


## tobalman

Here is the link 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...04&pcatid=1004




> Do add the link of the website and give credit to the owner of the photo.

----------


## tobalman

Here is my LDA46 (Chubby or rubber pleco) that I have for about 2 months. This is the pictures of my smallest one around 3.75"

----------


## johannes

wow now look fat and well fed... :Grin:

----------

